# 1070 vs 1090r chain?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Is their a chain with reuseable link like sram's 9 speed chains? I know they have one 10sp chain which requires a replaceable link like Shimano.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

the 10 speed links are not reusable, but they do consist of an entire link, which, due to potential user error, is much better than a replaceable pin


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

ctracer01 said:


> the 10 speed links are not reusable, but they do consist of an entire link, which, due to potential user error, is much better than a replaceable pin


Even after locking it, I have still found it pretty easy to remove the link with a pair of needlenose pliers....

The Flash


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*go with a Dura-Ace chain*

I found that a DA chain works the best with Sram and Shimano drive trains.


----------



## jimy (Dec 2, 2007)

hi flash
i just bought a new 1090r chain to replace my wipperman chain which had a real easy to remove and reuse masterlink? is it as easy to do it with the sram powerlock link? i didn't need a pliers with the wipperman connex link.
jimbo


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

PowerLock links are supposed to be a 1 time use....I use my Wipperman master link on my SRAM chain with no problem....


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

I am 225 lbs. and rode a Shimano chain with a connex link for 6,000 miles until the chain finally busted. It was not the connex link that failed.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

I can't recommend this, since there is a good chance I'm just lucky, but I have reused the link on my 1090R once already (about 250 miles ago) with no problems, and I climb hard regularly. I think I do remember now that the info said it was not reusable... I love the simplicity of the design.


----------

